# Any sashing ideas?



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I've got some blocks sewn together for a 9 patch quilt and am having a REALLY big problem figuring out what color the sashing should be.

The problem is, the blocks are a mix of red on black, and black on red. Any suggestions as to color I might use? Or even a pattern? I am stuck!

Mon


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Maybe a gray print?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

If you showed us what it looks like....a picture....it would be easier to help.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

*White? Any other color besides red and black? *


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Finally got down to the basement. Laid out blocks so you can get an idea of the colors. So far, the ONLY thing I've come up with for sashing is a white fabric with small red polka-dots. I have something with LARGE red dots and that looks horrible.

Mon


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'd try plain white (or maybe white on white) with solid back cornerstones. I can't imagine grey working.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I&#8217;d make more blocks and put them all together with no sashing. If the color I&#8217;m seeing is true, I&#8217;d take out that orangey block (top row, second from left)


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

No oranges, that was just the sun changing color on that block. There's quite a few more blocks, all different, I just couldn't fit them on my bed.

I really could have chosen better colors for the blocks, couldn't I? I am thinking I kinda painted myself into a corner on this one.

Mon


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

A bit off the wall, but could you frame each block with black, then sash with the white/red?
Or, maybe, group your blocks so that you can sash the inner part with one color, and sash/bind the outer with another? (e.g. Considering just the blocks shown, move the two red/black blocks (row 2, #4 & row 3, #3) to the center and sash with black, then sash the outer blocks with white on white, and bind with black)
Some sideways thinking might get you out of the corner.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

It screams Amish so I would sash it in black solid


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Now that I see it...I think a black sashing would be good. Doesn't have to be solid black but look black.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

You definitely want a solid fabric for the sashing. With all those prints in the blocks, your eye needs a solid for somewhere to rest. The picture looks like you have a lot of darks in your blocks so maybe a light or a medium value would be good contrast. I'd probably get out my color wheel and try out different colors to see what made my eye sit up and notice.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice blocks. How about a solid medium gray.  I agree, sashing needs to be solid something.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I would go with solid black.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm thinking now that a dark grey would be nice.

Mon


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Were it mine, I'ld outline each and every block with a "small" strip of solid black and then get some dark grey for the sashing.


----------



## termite76 (Apr 3, 2015)

motdaugrnds said:


> Were it mine, I'ld outline each and every block with a "small" strip of solid black and then get some dark grey for the sashing.


That's how I would do it too!


----------

